# Viper 5902 questions/problems



## cleanerguy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey All,

This is my first post here so be gentle. I recently purchased a Viper 5902 for my 2010 Toyota Tacoma. I have two questions and I'm hoping someone here will know the answers to.

1. I arrive somewhere and leave the headlight switch in the on position. I turn off the truck and open the door and they automatically shut off. I arm the Viper and walk away. Then about ten feet away as I'm shoving the remote in my pocket I accidentally remote start the truck. The truck starts and the headlights come on. I realize my mistake and cancel the remote start but now my headlights are stuck on. Battery dies, night ruined.....

2. Today I remote started my truck but it failed to start. The remote showed runtime and the ignition was on but no start. I happened to be standing right by it so I just cancelled the remote start and then it worked fine. My question is what if I was not by the truck would it have tried again or timed out? Or would it just stay like that until the battery died?

Thanks,

Cleanerguy


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

normally a remote starter will try 3 times before giving up. With the headlight issue, unlock then lock the vehicle again to trigger the lights off.


----------

